# A "Scrap Bin" Slingshot from Wingshooter



## Cave-dweller (Apr 11, 2011)

I oredered this lovely slingshot about 12 days ago and got it yesterday which is pretty quick considering it was coming by standard post from Vegas USA to Ireland. Its a bent wood maple and walnut OTT shooter. It is beautifully made and looks great. I really like the bent wood style. Feels light and comfortable in the hand and shoots really well. I was able to achieve my usual level of accuracy pretty much straight away which is not usual for me when I am trying out a slingshot I am not used to. I am not sure what product the bandset is made from but it is something similar to theraband and it's single strength. Although this delivers good power/speed I think I will be changing the bandset to double theraband gold. The slingshot feels plenty strong enough to take that bandset but I think I'll ask Wingshooter about this just to make sure.

All in all, this slingshot looks great, feels great, shoots great and is an absolute bargain at $25 (including postage). The name "Scrap Bin Slingshots" does not do them justcie!

I know most of you will be familiar with Wingshooter and his website but for those of you who might be new to Slingshotforum and have not come across Wingshooter yet this is where his slingshots can be purchased

http://www.footbridg...ngshotPage.html


----------

